# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal de Serós

## sergi1907

El Canal Industrial de Seròs es una infraestructura hidráulica destinada básicamente al transporte de agua para su posterior aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico.  Su inicio se sitúa a comienzos del tramo urbano del río Segre a su paso por la ciudad de Lleida y finaliza después de recorrer 24,51 km en una Central hidroeléctrica de 44.600 kW de potencia situada en el término municipal de Aitona . 

 Una vez las aguas que transporta son turbinada, el río Segre recupera todo su "esplendor", ya que el agua después de recorrer aproximadamente 1.000 m por un pequeño valle llamada "Lo Desagüe" vuelve al río, del que había sido "secuestrada "aguas arriba de la localidad de Balaguer , que es el punto donde se realiza la captación del Canal de Balaguer.  Una infraestructura muy similar que finaliza en la ciudad de Lleida, pocos metros arriba de la captación del Canal de Seròs.  En este trayecto desde Balaguer hasta Aitona, el agua pasa por tanto por tres centrales hidroeléctricas, dos en el Canal de Balaguer ( Térmens y Lleida ) con una potencia de 12.000 kW cada una, y la tercera ya en este canal, produciéndose en total 68.000 kW de electricidad . 

 Aparte de su utilidad industrial el Canal también sirve de captación de agua de algunas de las poblaciones que atraviesa como Torres de Segre .  También parte de su agua es liberada a la llamada acequia de Torres al término de Albatàrrec , utilizada para el riego en la zona.

El agua derivada por la esclusa entra dentro del canal, a través de seis compuertas de regulación.  La conducción hasta la Central hidroeléctrica se puede dividir en dos tramos, ya que sus características constructivas son diferentes. 

 En el primer tramo empieza en el mismo río y finaliza en el embalse de Utxesa .  La sección de este canal, como la mayoría de canales de gran capacidad es trapezoidal .  Con una profundidad de 5 my una anchura en el fondo de 6 my 18 a la superficie, la longitud de este tramo es de 19,11 km.  Como que tiene menor capacidad, 60 m³ / s, es el llamado «canal pequeño».  La pendiente es de únicamente 15 cm por kilómetro.  Esta sección varía un poco en función del terreno, como por ejemplo el paso por el torrente de la Femosa, donde el canal es un poco más ancho pero menos profundo. 

 A partir del embalse de Utxesa, la capacidad se duplica hasta el 120 m³ / s, aumentando la sección, se llega hasta los 8,8 m de profundidad y manteniendo la anchura en la base de 6 metros, la anchura en superficie llega al 18 m.  También se aumenta la pendiente pasando a ser de 25 cm por kilómetro.  Este tramo también llamado "canal grande" tiene una longitud de 5,40 km.

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_de_Seròs

Antes de llegar al embalse de Utxesa

----------


## sergi1907

Estas fotos las tomé ayer del tramo final, entre Aitona y la central hidroeléctrica.

















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy bien aprovechado el viaje y el Canal.
Muy buenas las fotos y las explicaciones, Gracias Sergi.

----------


## maltcof

Muchas gracias, Sergi, por las fotos y por la información de este _sigiloso_ canal.

A su paso por Lleida, pude contemplar hace unas semanas que Endesa había colocado señalización como la que aparece en alguna de tus fotos. ¿Es también la de tus capturas como la de Lleida (para advertir de la prohibición de baño y peligro de las aguas) o hace referencia a alguna actividad como la pesca? 

Pequeña curiosidad.



Gracias, de nuevo, y un saludo desde Cataluña.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola maltcof, bienvenido al foro.
Seguro que Sergi te contesta rápido.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola maltcof , bienvenido al foro.

Las señales que vi advertían del peligro del canal por estar descubierto, no recuerdo ver ninguna señal relativa al baño, pero tampoco me fijé mucho.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## maltcof

Bien, entonces sí serán las mismas que hay puestas a la altura de la ciudad.
Desgraciadamente, ha habido más de un triste caso de ahogamiento por imprudencias y descuidos, ... a cual peor...


Gracias *perdiguera* por darme la bienvenida, y también a ti, *sergi1907*. Llevo meses leyendo el foro y por fin me he decidido a unirme. He buscado por si había algun hilo donde presentarse: no lo he encontrado. Si existe, agradecería saberlo y proceder a ello.
Tengo más dudas que nada, dado que desconozco casi en su totalidad el funcionamiento de embalses, centrales, represas, y todo el mundo de la hidráulica, pero espero poder aportar algo, aunque sea a largo plazo, a esta família del foro embalses.net.

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que conocerás que cuando vacían el canal normalmente aparecen coches y otros artilugios. Y efectivamente se producen desgracias con demasiada frecuencia.
No tenemos un hilo específico para presentarse los nuevos, hay quien lo hace en Cafetería y hay quien no lo hace y sólo escribe su primer mensaje donde le apetece, supongo que no lo hay por aquello de la libertad y porque a nadie se le ha ocurrido.
No te preocupes por desconocer cosas, aquí se aprende más de lo que se sabe.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Bien, entonces sí serán las mismas que hay puestas a la altura de la ciudad.
> Desgraciadamente, ha habido más de un triste caso de ahogamiento por imprudencias y descuidos, ... a cual peor...
> 
> 
> Gracias *perdiguera* por darme la bienvenida, y también a ti, *sergi1907*. Llevo meses leyendo el foro y por fin me he decidido a unirme. He buscado por si había algun hilo donde presentarse: no lo he encontrado. Si existe, agradecería saberlo y proceder a ello.
> Tengo más dudas que nada, dado que desconozco casi en su totalidad el funcionamiento de embalses, centrales, represas, y todo el mundo de la hidráulica, pero espero poder aportar algo, aunque sea a largo plazo, a esta família del foro embalses.net.





> Supongo que conocerás que cuando vacían el canal normalmente aparecen coches y otros artilugios. Y efectivamente se producen desgracias con demasiada frecuencia.
> No tenemos un hilo específico para presentarse los nuevos, hay quien lo hace en Cafetería y hay quien no lo hace y sólo escribe su primer mensaje donde le apetece, supongo que no lo hay por aquello de la libertad y porque a nadie se le ha ocurrido.
> No te preocupes por desconocer cosas, aquí se aprende más de lo que se sabe.
> Un saludo.


Hobre, sí que hay un hilo que podría considerarse bastante adecuado para las presentaciones, y es el de "el agua y los miembros de Embalses.net", en la cafetería.

Pero al final casi todos nos hemos presentado, como dice Perdiguera, en nuestro primer mensaje como registrados, o bien abriendo un hilo nuevo en la cafetería.

----------

